# Rainbow fish! No one told me about these!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I just came back from the pet store and picked up 2 rainbow fish. There are many different kinds but I got this one

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Rainbowfish/DwarfRainbowfish.php

As you can see on this page http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Rainbowfish/Rainbowfish.php

there are more beautiful species of the fish.
When I put them in my tank I noticed something different, they seemed more peaceful then all the others!

_Dwarf Rainbowfish is just one common name for this fish. The Praecox Rainbowfish has quite a variety of very descriptive names such as Neon Rainbowfish, Dwarf Blue Rainbowfish, Diamond Rainbowfish, and Pea**************** Rainbowfish. This fish is an intelligent, beautiful and above all spirited fish. If kept healthy and happy these fish will always be active and amusing. They have brilliant blue iridescent scales and brightly colored fins. Like all rainbowfish, they are very smart and seem to be especially aware of things going on outside the tank. _

Does anyone have any other great info to add about these fish? I was never told about them, but they are my favorite so far. I better watch myself if they know what's happening outside the tank! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

They are schooling fish, so you really need 6+. But you should really make room for the 4 more you need by getting rid of some of your other fish.

I suggest getting rid of one of the schools you have now to make room for the fish you need in the other schools so you can keep them properly.

The reason no one told you about Rainbowfish is because you really don't need any more schooling fish in your tank. You have fish that prefer larger groups and you aren't keeping them in the proper schools. 

I would not add anything else until you get rid of something.......all the fish you have now need 6+ and your tank isn't big enough to house 4 schools of 6+.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have 5 rainbows in my 55 and I really like them..Mine were labeled Australian rainbows. They are silverish with yellow and orange tails. I got a Boosemani which is blue and silver. Rainbows are great fish but they do love to school and are very active, which requires a larger tank.. They school fine with my buenos aires tetras


----------

